# Question about Soldier Qualification ( SQ)



## DVH (3 Jan 2006)

Hey guys and gals, new to the site.

Just a quick question, right now I'm getting ready to go back to St. Jean to finish my last 2 weeks at Farnham, and then grad week.  So , yeah I am gettting excited! lol. Anyways, I know that I have to do SQ ( I am going for Vehicle Tech 411 ) ......so I have 10 weeks SQ, 4 weeks driver training and 30 weeks of MOC training.  My question is all my training is in Borden..so will my SQ be in Borden as well??? My bro did this course about 4 years ago and he said it may have changed, so I thought I would ask the question here.

If not, where will my SQ be then? I just don't trust recruiters or the staff at St. Jean..thanx for the help in advance.

PS: what is the PMQ situation in Borden?? is there many avail?


----------



## Gouki (3 Jan 2006)

Meaford. Lovely Meaford.


----------



## DVH (3 Jan 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> Meaford. Lovely Meaford.



aright cool, now, will they post me to Borden and get my stuff in a Q and then post me to Meaford?? 
PS: yes i know meaford i s dump! lol


----------



## AoD71 (3 Jan 2006)

DVH said:
			
		

> PS: yes i know meaford i s dump! lol



Really? Shit. I'm supposed to be there for SQ and Infantry training  :-\


----------



## kincanucks (3 Jan 2006)

_I just don't trust recruiters or the staff at St. Jean_

Really?  How about in two weeks when they say you are now going to XXXXXX to do your XXXXX will you believe them then or will you tell them to take a leap and jump on here and ask someone else?

The future?  Sweet Mother of all Good Gods.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jan 2006)

Meaford "sucks" in the same way that every training base "sucks." People associate all their bad training experiences with the place. Meaford is a good training base with all the resources needed to support the training they conduct. The place bulks out a bit some summers, but it still works. 

From the trainees' point of view, Meaford "sucks" in the following ways, among so many others:

 -  if you're training in the summer, it's too hot and dusty, therefore it sucks
 -  if you're training in the winter, it's too cold and dry, therefore it sucks
 -  if you're training in the spring, it's too wet and sloppy, therefore it sucks
 -  if you're "digging in" it's either too muddy (clay) or too hard (rock), therefore it sucks
 -  if you've got a weekend free, it's too far from the nearest town, therefore it sucks


----------



## WogCpl (3 Jan 2006)

Your dirving and MOC training will be in Borden and your SQ will likely be in Meaford but don't be surprised if you wind up in Wainwright, Shilo, or Gagetown.....I think.

As far as the q's go, if you have a family because your 3's is longer than 26 weeks, you may be entitled, but i don't know for sure, so ask someone to give borden a call as soon as you can to find out about a PMQ.

If you are single, just stay in the shacks, more fun that way anyway!! As far as the posting thing goes you aren't really "posted" until your QL 3 training is complete, so it's kind of just a change of venue till then!
Good Luck


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jan 2006)

You seem fixated on getting a PMQ.  Any particular reason for that?

As a Single Recruit and then a Student at Borden, you are not going to live anywhere, but in the Shacks with the rest of your Course.  Only after you are Posted to a Unit will that situation change.


----------



## DVH (3 Jan 2006)

sorry, i forget to say that i am not single....

so , my question is, while doing SQ in Meaford, can i get a Q and have my wife and my stuff in a Q  in Base Broden????


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2006)

You may find that your wife won't join you until after you have done your SQ and perhaps even your Trades training.


----------



## Gouki (4 Jan 2006)

DVH said:
			
		

> sorry, i forget to say that i am not single....
> 
> so , my question is, while doing SQ in Meaford, can i get a Q and have my wife and my stuff in a Q  in Base Broden????



A Q while doing SQ? Good luck with that one.


----------



## DVH (8 Jan 2006)

i thought i shoudl clear some things up here.....hahaha...my platoon menbers seen my post and when i got back to st jean in jan 06, they were all like, " did you see what you posted?!!" , i was like yeah, and i never even realized how my post looked......so sorry if i offended any recruiters or instructors at st jean.

I never meant they di d not know their job or anything, just meant that in the military, as you all know..polocies and procedures change.....it would be impossible for any of them to know all the polocies and procedures.  So that is what i meant, personally , i think i have the best DS in the school and my platoon can back me up....lolol....later


----------



## spud (8 Jan 2006)

DVH said:
			
		

> I never meant they di d not know their job or anything, just meant that in the military, as you all know..polocies and procedures change.....it would be impossible for any of them to know all the polocies and procedures.  So that is what i meant, personally , i think i have the best DS in the school and my platoon can back me up....lolol....later



And I quote you "I just don't trust recruiters or the staff at St. Jean..thanx for the help in advance."

You should defend what you said or admit you screwed up, but don't try to weasel out of what you said just because some people called you on it. That's just gutless. . 

potato


----------



## kincanucks (9 Jan 2006)

The word is policies not _polocies_ and spud is right.


----------



## annemarielyman (9 Jan 2006)

In response to your PMQ question. I joined my hubby in Borden after he completed SQ. There are quite a few people here in MQ's who are on course at CFSEME (or waiting for course). You shouldn't have a problem in acquiring a house, but every situation is different. Good Luck!


----------



## Hoover (14 Jan 2006)

From St Jean you are coming to PRETC. Step 2 you will learn to love PRETC..cause Veh Techs wait a long time here! For SQ you will be attached posted to either Meaford, Wainwright or Shilo. Your dependants will stay in Borden or whereever they may be located at the time. You do your 404s and your air brake before your QL3. SQ is not a prereq so you might not do that till after your QL3 is finished. For VehTechs your course is long enough that you qualify for a Q if you want one, 800 and some odd dollars a month. 

Also, some of my Veh Tech buddies are waiting till Oct 2006 for their course start date. It's even worse for others!


----------

